# Who doesn't like fudge



## dixie_belle (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought I'd try my hand at making flavored fudge. Personally I am a fudge purest.....I just want regular old chocolate fudge. Don't go messing up a good thing by adding stuff to it. My husband, however, loves the different flavored fudge. So, to please him, I thought I'd give some other flavors a try. Does anyone have any experience with this? I sure would like some hints.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flavored? I thought it only came in chocolate?!




LOL. Good luck, sounds like a yummy mission.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you tried the velveeta cheese fudge? You can't taste the velveeta but it sure keeps the chocolate from being too chocolaty. If you like, I will try to find my old stained recipe.


----------



## dixie_belle (Sep 24, 2012)

I've actually located a mint chocolate fudge recipe and one for orange cream fudge (supposed to taste like an orange dreamcycle).

I think I'll just use the recipe on the side of the marshmellow cream jar and make a regular chocolate fudge and then top it with fudge made with white chocolate peppermint extract and green food coloring. I'll sprinkle some ground up peppermint candy on top. Worst case scenerio, it's only fair - hubby will eat it anyway.

The orange I'll just use white chocolate, orange extract and orange food coloring. Again, sounds easy enough.

I was thinking if it comes out good, it might make cute xmas gifts if I put them in decorative containers. And not too expensive either.

I've got the time to experiment so it might be fun.

Hubby has generously volunteered to be a taste tester. Hmmmmm, if he keeps complaining that I need to try again, I may question his motives. LOL He has a terrible sweet tooth.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I have since made a batch of chocolate since reading the original post. My treadmill thanks you........LOL


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hate to admit it, but the best fudge recipe I've found is on the back of Kraft marshmallow cream!! I add orange extract to the fudge, and it's absolutely incredible!

Liz N.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 24, 2012)

...........I dont like fudge..........






Sorry.

BUT my hubby dose and LOVES Macinaw peanutbutter fudge.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 24, 2012)

My husband gets requests all the time for his "famous fudge". Well, he, too, uses the recipe on the back of the Kraft (?-plastic container) container; but he uses real unsalted butter, pure 100% vanilla and the very best chocolate chips (gharedelli or Lindtz or such). He does milk, semi,and dark with or without nuts. One person requests raisins! We have are recipe for Eggnog fudge-boy is it RICH!!! You can barely eat one little 1 1/2" square (good though).


----------



## Mona (Sep 24, 2012)

The only fudge flavors I have tried are chocolate, maple cream and vanilla, all with and without nuts.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 25, 2012)

I just like chocolate with nuts.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 25, 2012)

Vickie Gee-i would LOVE that recipe if you have time to send it! I just can't eat fudge because it's way too much so something that makes it a bit less rich would be wonderful. I always feel terrible when my grandma makes me a batch and I just let it sit there. Maybe this year I can slip her the recipe


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 25, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> BUT my hubby dose and LOVES Macinaw peanutbutter fudge.


ANY Mackinaw and Frankenmuth fudge is AMAZING!!!!!



melt in your mouth yummyness! LOL

One year my Secret Santa sent me some homemade fudge and it was wonderful



but I have no tips to help sorry! Good luck though!!!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 25, 2012)

My favorite is peanut butter chocolate fudge



Yum!


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 25, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Vickie Gee-i would LOVE that recipe if you have time to send it! I just can't eat fudge because it's way too much so something that makes it a bit less rich would be wonderful. I always feel terrible when my grandma makes me a batch and I just let it sit there. Maybe this year I can slip her the recipe


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 25, 2012)

_I am still looking. My recipes are about as organized as my life is. _



_ It is probably in my veggie cookbook rather than my sweets. Or maybe my entrees...or maybe my appetizers...I do remember how tired my wrist gets sifting 6 cups of flour, and oh yes the velveeta is melted in the microwave.....still looking _





_Mission still unaccomplished but looky here what else I found:_

_NO COOK ROCKY ROAD FUDGE_

_1/2 c cocoa_

_1/2 c butter or margarine (melted)_

_1/8 tsp salt_

_1 tsp vanilla extract_

_1/2 c milk_

_l lb (3 2/3 c) confectioners sugar_

_1/2 c chopped walnuts_

_3/4 c miniature marshamallows_

_1. Line 8 x 8 pan with aluminum foil._

_2. In medium bowl combine cocoa and melted butter, stirring until smooth. Add salt and vanilla. Gradually add milk and confectioners sugar; beat with wire whisk until smooth. Stir in nuts and marshmallows._

_3. Turn into prepared pan, cover and chill until firm. Cut into squares. Store, covered in refirigerator._


----------



## susanne (Sep 25, 2012)

It's not really fudge, I suppose, but my family has a tradition of a chocolate candy with oatmeal. That in itself doesn't sound very exciting, but it is incredible. Too bad I'm not supposed to eat it...


----------



## Lloydyne (Oct 3, 2012)

here's my favorite....5 min fudge

1 12oz bag of choc chips

3/4 bag of butterscotch chips

1 can sweetened condensed milk

1 tsp vanilla

walnuts opt.

microwave until soft....about 1 min.....stir and finish....do not overcook

pour into a pan.. chill

for Christmas I pour the fudge into a round pan that I have put the condensed can into the middle( the can is wrapped with saran) then decorate with red and green cherries like holly......it makes a nice looking wreath


----------



## bevann (Oct 4, 2012)

dixie belle I'm not a big fudge fan, but you were talking about making Christmas gifts.I make LOTS of chocolate candy bark at the holidays.Last year I did about 50 pounds. Go to a bulk food store or even Walmart or craft stores in some areas. I buy candy melting wafers in dark chocolate, milk chocolate,white chocolate even sugar free chocolate.I prefer Wilbur or Merkin brands.Good quality FRESH chocolate does best.There are special candy flavorings.

Put about 4 cups wafers in glass bowl, heat in 300 degree oven for 10 minutes, remove and stir until smooth, add flavorings(easy- they are potent) nuts, peanut butter,coconut, smashed red&green candy canes-just get creative. Pour thin layer and spread out onto cookie sheet covered in wax paper.Cool overnight and break into large slabs for storage .Your imagination is your only limitation.I go to Dollar Tree and craft stores for containers.Sometimes they are metal some are paper like Chinese food take out containers.Makes a pretty gift and you can do lots.The most time consuming part is breaking into pieces and packaging..Nice idea for your favorite vet, Dr. anyone you want to remember during the holidays.I do several batches and just put in tupperware It keeps for many weeks until I get ready for the assembly process I mix the flavors in a box unless I know somone doesn't like nuts coconut etc.sometimes to add color to a box I buy Hershey's kisses or another candy in color foil and mix just a few in for added color of red, green, gold and silver Have fun and get creative.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2012)

And I'd love to hear some easy recipes... for regular or peanut butter! I can't do anything too complicated when it comes to food and have it turn out, so easy is mandatory at my house. I sure do love to EAT some fudge, though


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2012)

Lloydyne said:


> here's my favorite....5 min fudge
> 
> 1 12oz bag of choc chips
> 
> ...


This sounds awesome


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Vickie Gee-i would LOVE that recipe if you have time to send it! I just can't eat fudge because it's way too much so something that makes it a bit less rich would be wonderful. I always feel terrible when my grandma makes me a batch and I just let it sit there. Maybe this year I can slip her the recipe






*Yay! I found it. This makes a small batch. I normally go x4 with all the ingredients to get a large batch so that I can take some to family gatherings and to our goody table at work. *

*VELVEETA CHEESE FUDGE*

*1/4 lb velveeta cheese*

*1/2 c margarine*

*1/4 c cocoa (sifted)*

*1 lb powdered sugar (sifted)*

*1 tsp vanilla*

*DIRECTIONS:*

*Melt cheese and butter in saucepan over low heat, stirring **almost** constantly.*

*Mix the the sifted sugar and cocoa together so that the cocoa seems to blend evenly with the sugar.*

*Transfer the cheese/butter mixture to a large mixing bowl and stir in the sugar/cocoa mixture until blended.*

*Stir in vanilla (and nuts if desired).*

*Spread in buttered pans. Cool (I stick the pans in the freezer for 10 minutes). *

*Cut into small squares and store in tightly covered container.*


----------



## bonloubri (Oct 8, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> *VELVEETA CHEESE FUDGE*
> 
> *1/4 c cocoa (sifted)*
> 
> *1 lb powdered sugar (sifted)*


I never can remember as I don't do much cooking. Do you sift before or after measuring?


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

bonloubri said:


> I never can remember as I don't do much cooking. Do you sift before or after measuring?


I measure out and then sift... so *after.* I never really thought about it, but I guess it would measure smaller after sifting. Maybe somebody knows what is actually the correct way??


----------



## ohmt (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh you are wonderful! Thank you very much, Vicki



Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 8, 2012)

I just saw this recipe online--kinda different but good if you like sweet and salty

Popcorn Fudge






http://joandsue.blogspot.ca/2012/05/popcorn-fudge.html


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

omg, that looks yummy! Now, if I just had an operable kitchen.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 8, 2012)

Vickie-please pm your address if that is ok. I will be baking next week and would love to share, especially since you are in your predicament. It's only myself and Jeff, I will definitely be needing to ship some off


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Vickie-please pm your address if that is ok. I will be baking next week and would love to share, especially since you are in your predicament. It's only myself and Jeff, I will definitely be needing to ship some off


Ten four.



I am admittingly a chocoholic.


----------

